# April Fool's



## diablojota (Apr 1, 2004)

That was a mean joke today ;-)
Fortunately it wasn't true.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 1, 2004)

What was? The macutopia thing? If so, than I got it completely wrong 
However, there was a nice fool of a german IT-site. They presented a firmware update that allows most of the digicams to shift the wavelength of the ccd to a spectrum where you can take pics through clothes and walls.  I was first downloading this and being trapped


----------



## diablojota (Apr 1, 2004)

Ha!  
There were a couple of other April Fool's things on some other sites.  Like one about Google using Mac XServes for their new Gmail initiative.  I almost fell for that.
.
.
.
Almost.


----------



## MBHockey (Apr 1, 2004)

diablojota said:
			
		

> Ha!
> There were a couple of other April Fool's things on some other sites.  Like one about Google using Mac XServes for their new Gmail initiative.  I almost fell for that.
> .
> .
> ...



Haha, i was so confused this morning.


----------



## larry2161941 (Apr 1, 2004)

Good Morning

Anyone have an opinion on this new proposed e-mail service?

LarryD


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 1, 2004)

yes, here


----------



## Ricky (Apr 1, 2004)

I think a <body style="filter: flipv;"> would have been much funnier.

It makes pages go topsy-turvy in Windows IE.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 1, 2004)

La Repubblica, one of the biggest newspapers in Italy felll for the gmail. They are telling it is true .. haha.


----------



## Randman (Apr 1, 2004)

CNN had it as well. Even on the news ticker. Lots of sites had the gmail. Easily, the biggest April Fool's joke of the year.


----------



## larry2161941 (Apr 1, 2004)

Well , I fell for it ,Hook , Line and Sinker . I even went so far as replying to the e-mail to inform me when it was ready! . Oh My , Here comes the spam and other nasties .

LarryD


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 1, 2004)

Well - Apple might have been an April fool's joke.

It was founded 1 April 1976 - makes today be Apple's 28th birthday


----------



## andychrist (Apr 1, 2004)

The Times has that thing on Gmail, and it sounds all too real.


----------



## Browni (Apr 1, 2004)

agreed i would love 1GB email


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 1, 2004)

walmart selling computers that have linux installed: http://www.cnn.com/2004/TECH/ptech/04/01/wal.mart.linux.ap/index.html

would be nice but .. 1 april.


----------



## andychrist (Apr 1, 2004)

O, yea of little faithe...

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product_listing.gsp?cat=132690&path=0:3944:3951:41937:132690


----------



## mdnky (Apr 1, 2004)

Walmart's been doing that for well over a year now, probably more like two.  It was originally Linux Mandrake as the distro, then they added Lindows.  Recently (past 6 months or so) it was either Lindows or SUSE.  Not it seems they're doing either Lindows, Lycoris, or Sun's Java Desktop systems.


----------

